# Mark Twain Cigar Labeled Pen



## Karl_99 (Aug 18, 2013)

I wanted to try something new so I sorted through some cigar labels and selected the Mark Twain cigar label to add to a Robusto rollerball pen. The wood is granadillo.

I sealed the blank with CA and then applied the label with Mod Podge. I let it dry overnight and then applied several more coats of CA. Finally, I hit it with Tripoli and White Diamond on the buffing wheels.

[attachment=29585]


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like you did a nice job of applying the band along with a nice finish.
IMHO, the tapper of the Robusto from C2C on the barrel section takes away from the cigar shape affect.

Les


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 19, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Looks like you did a nice job of applying the band along with a nice finish.
> IMHO, the tapper of the Robusto from C2C on the barrel section takes away from the cigar shape affect.
> 
> Les




Except for the Gentleman pen, is there another pen that may look better with cigar labels? I do want to try making my own cigar pen.

Thank you, Karl


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 19, 2013)

Karl very nice pen buddy.... Saw these last night where are the others for us to drool over?


----------



## longbeard (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks good Karl. Nice job.


----------



## ssgmeader (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with Les on the Robusto shape. But other than that I love the Twain Cigar label motif. Do you do a lot of Cigar casting?


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 19, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I agree with Les on the Robusto shape. But other than that I love the Twain Cigar label motif. Do you do a lot of Cigar casting?



This was the first time that I put a cigar label on a pen. I did not cast this blank. I put the label on and then sealed it with several coats of CA.

I think I could get into casting blanks with stamps, labels, photos and steam punk details.


----------



## ssgmeader (Aug 20, 2013)

Karl_99 said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Les on the Robusto shape. But other than that I love the Twain Cigar label motif. Do you do a lot of Cigar casting?
> ...



I'm actually kind of curious about doing it your way, sounds like a bit of work, but not anymore than actually casting a blank and it's probably a more economical endeavor.


----------

